# Selecting an onsite vendor



## klynk (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello all-

I am beginning to accept bids for a t-shirt vendor to come onsite at a sporting event that I am hosting and sell pre-printed shirts, customized is also an option. What should I be looking for? What questions should I ask? Can anyone suggest some vendors to contact?

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Kim, there are a lot of pre print sports shirts available on the net. at prices about $7.00. if you want some one to come to your site with a heat press, printer and equipment you need access to a good electrical source, and they would have to sell to you at 15 or more not the crowd. There are places that have all sports designs for girls, boys or both and that sell wholesale only. We are one if you PM me I can give you names, John


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

What type of event are you hosting? When and where is it taking place?


----------

